# Ho tante scarpe quanto lei.



## jujee

Se voglio paragonare quanto due persone hanno di una cosa, e giusto usare la costruzione sopra (ho tante scarpe quanto lei)? Si cambierebbe "tanto" per accordare con il nome, ma lasciare stare "quanto" perché viene prima di un pronome. Un'altra frase simile - ho mangiato tante fragole quanto lui. Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Jujee.
No, non è giusto.
Ci sono due modi di adoperare la comparazione: uno aggettivale e uno avverbiale.

In "Ho tante scarpe quante lei" e in "Ho mangiato tante fragole quante lui", _tanto... quanto _è usata aggettivalmente e compara il numero della cosa indicata ("scarpe" e "fragole").
In "Ho tanto (_?_scarpe) quanto lei" e in "Ho mangiato tanto (_?_fragole) quanto lui", _tanto... quanto_ è usata avverbialmente e compara l'azione indicata dal predicato ("l'avere" inteso come «possedere» e "il mangiare").

Nelle tue frasi credo sia possibile solo l'uso aggettivale, quindi gli aggettivi _tanto_ e _quanto_ vanno concordati per genere e numero al sostantivo cui si riferiscono. 

Mie prime impressioni. Attendi pure altri pareri.


----------



## jujee

Ok, grazie. Allora come si esprime quest'idea? Prova no. 2: Ho tante scarpe quante lei / Ho mangiate tante fragole quante lui  (si modifica sia la "tanto" che la "quanto"?)


----------



## dragonseven

Sí, ma non il participio "mangiate" che rimane "mangiato", perché anticipa l'oggetto.
Se, invece, il participio fosse successivo all'oggetto (come in «Di fragole, ne ho mangiate tante quante lui»), allora all'oggetto si accorda anche il participio.


----------



## jujee

Ah si, non l'ho fatto apposta (mangiate) - errore di battitura. Comunque, grazie mille. Non so perché, ma in tutte le spiegazioni di tanto/quanto che ho visto non viene mai spiegato come si forma questo tipo di frase.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Attendi pure altri pareri.


A parer mio le spiegazioni e i suggerimenti dati da dragonseven sono ineccepibili.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Aggiungerei solo che bisogna considerare sottinteso il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone:
Ho tante scarpe quante (ne ha) lei.


----------



## marco.cur

Per me è sempre meglio dire "ho tante scarpe quante_ *ne ha*_ lei", senza sottintendere il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone.


----------



## dragonseven

Prego, Jujee!


marco.cur said:


> Per me è sempre meglio dire "ho tante scarpe quante_ *ne ha*_ lei", senza sottintendere il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone.


 Perché? Se si sottintende il verbo e ciò che l'antecede è un pessimo dire?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Aggiungerei solo che bisogna considerare sottinteso il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone: Ho tante scarpe quante (ne ha) lei.


----------



## Olaszinhok

marco.cur said:


> Per me è sempre meglio dire "ho tante scarpe quante_ *ne ha*_ lei", senza sottintendere il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone.


Sottoscrivo.  Al di là dell'accettabilità dell'omissione di _ne ha_ in una frase del genere; la sua omissione suona piuttosto stridente, per lo meno nel mio italiano, che non ha la pretesa di essere universale.   Si consideri la frase seguente:
*ha tanti soldi quanti lui  
*


----------



## bearded

Vorrei garbatamente osservare che Pietruzzo al #7 (da me approvato) ha solo interpretato la frase.  Non ha detto che sottintendere il verbo sia anche un esempio di bello stile...


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Vorrei garbatamente osservare che Pietruzzo al #7 (da me approvato) ha solo interpretato la frase.  Non ha detto che sottintendere il verbo sia anche un esempio di bello stile...


Infatti personalmente non direi  "Ho tante scarpe quante te" ma "...quante ne hai tu". Tuttavia non ho elementi sufficienti per affermare che sia grammaticalmente sbagliato.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Aggiungerei solo che bisogna considerare sottinteso il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone:
> Ho tante scarpe quante (ne ha) lei.





marco.cur said:


> Per me è sempre meglio dire "ho tante scarpe quante_ *ne ha*_ lei", senza sottintendere il verbo nel secondo termine di paragone.





Pietruzzo said:


> Infatti personalmente non direi  "Ho tante scarpe quante te" ma "...quante ne hai tu". Tuttavia non ho elementi sufficienti per affermare che sia grammaticalmente sbagliato.


 Di solito, quando rispondo, non correggo ciò che è giusto. 
Inoltre, dire che un modo è meglio di un altro è un'affermazione soggettiva e opinabile.
Il verbo qui non è sottinteso, bensí trattasi di due costruzioni diverse.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> due costruzioni diverse


Potresti spiegare meglio che cosa intendi? Grazie!


----------



## marco.cur

In effetti sono stato un po' precipitoso; una ricerca più attenta mi avrebbe evitato affermazioni avventate:


			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> Inoltre _tanto_ e _quanto_ possono anche essere usati come aggettivi: _Mario ha tanti libri quanti mio fratello_.


Enciclopedia dell'Italiano -- comparativo, grado


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciò non toglie che con un pronome personale suoni male. Solo a me suscita quest'impressione? 
Mario ha tanti libri quanti me/te?!  Mario ha tanti libri quanti ne ho io/ne hai tu...
Per contro, la frase riportata da Marco.cur non fa una piega.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Solo a me suscita quest'impressione?


Non solo a te. Non sempre la rigorosa correttezza grammaticale coincide con ciò che consiglia l'orecchio.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... Non sempre la rigorosa correttezza grammaticale coincide con ciò che consiglia l'orecchio.


Forse non è solo questione degli orecchi ... L'esempio illustrativo di  Olaszinho "Mario ha tanti libri quanti me" non solo suona male, ma mi pare anche illogico. Secondo me qui non stiamo comparando la quantità dei libri che ha Mario con quelli che ho io, ma piuttosto stiamo paragonando _Mario _con _me. _Quindi quasi volessimo dire "_Mario è come me: anche lui ha tanti libri quanti ne ho io" ...  _

Avrei una domanda a proposito: si potrebbe dire (in teoria oppure dal punto di vista grammaticale) "Mario ha tanti libri quanti io"?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> si potrebbe dire (in teoria oppure dal punto di vista grammaticale) "Mario ha tanti libri quanti io"?


Molto in teoria (ed in altre lingue) si potrebbe: in pratica e in italiano però no. È una vecchia questione: in italiano dopo le _preposizioni _i pronomi prendono la forma tonica dei casi obliqui (per me, dopo di lui...) e, per analogia, ciò avviene anche dopo molte congiunzioni e nel nominativo (ad es. ''è bello come me'' - in altre lingue si direbbe ''come io'' stando alla pura logica). Ebbene anche 'quanto' (in funzione aggettivale o avverbiale) si comporta come la congiunzione 'come':  ''Egli è bello come/quanto me, egli ha tanti libri come/quanti me''... Secondo me è dunque una questione di orecchio - per analogia con l'uso delle preposizioni. Non appena il verbo non è più sottinteso, ricompare il nominativo (...quanti ne ho _io_). ''Quanti io/quanto io'' ripugna ad un orecchio italiano, proprio come ''come io''.
Dato che tu conosci diverse lingue, è superfluo che ti faccia notare che lo 'scivolamento' verso le forme toniche/oblique non è proprio solo dell'italiano - anche se ogni lingua lo attua a modo suo..


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''Egli è bello come/quanto me,



V'è un esempio di lingua molto vicina all'italiano che si comporta esattamente come descrivevi poc'anzi: lo spagnolo (anche il portoghese). Quanto all'orecchio, credo che dipenda anche, o forse soprattutto, dall'uso; vi sono forme potenzialmente corrette ma poco o punto usate nella lingua di ogni giorno.


----------



## bearded

Concordo.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Potresti spiegare meglio che cosa intendi? Grazie!


Ma certo! Non l'ho specificato perché a me appare (cosí) [tanto] chiaro come [quanto] il Sole.
Nella frase che dà il titolo alla discussione abbiamo una proposizione; nell'alternativa proposta, ossia aggiungendo un verbo e un oggetto ("ne ha"), ne abbiamo due. Ergo: sono due costruzioni, due frasi diverse.


Olaszinhok said:


> Ciò non toglie che con un pronome personale suoni male.


  Sono assolutamente in disaccordo con questa affermazione. Uso e sento usare questa costruzione da “una vita” e non ho mai visto o sentito (dire) di alcuno lamentarsi per orecchie ferite o aver chiesto chiarimenti specifici per questo modo di esprimersi.





francisgranada said:


> Forse non è solo questione degli orecchi *di orecchio*... L'esempio illustrativo di Olaszinho "Mario ha tanti libri quanti me" non solo suona male, ma mi pare anche illogico.


 


> Secondo me qui non stiamo comparando la quantità dei libri che ha Mario con quelli che ho io, ma piuttosto stiamo paragonando _Mario _con _me. _Quindi quasi volessimo dire "_Mario è __come__ me: anche lui ha tanti libri quanti ne ho io" ... _


 No, no! Semmai, quanto scrivi qui, potrebbe valere per l'altra costruzione, quella che tu usi alla fine, in italico; ma non è cosí. Se affermo di avere tante dita alle mani quante ai piedi, non paragono me con i piedi, bensí il numero delle dita delle mani a quello dei piedi: si chiama comparativo di uguaglianza. Il comparativo paragona gli oggetti, non i soggetti. Io non sono come te perché c'è qualcosa che abbiamo in comune (ad esempio, lo stesso numero di dita  ), sono come te perché siamo uomini! (E, forse un giorno, anche se con piccole differenze, si potrà dire lo stesso tra Tiziano e Tiziana...  )





> Avrei una domanda a proposito: si potrebbe dire (in teoria oppure dal punto di vista grammaticale) "Mario ha tanti libri quanti io"?


 Vedo che ti hanno già risposto, ma vorrei comunque dire la mia: no! Né in teoria né in pratica.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Bearded, Olasz e Dragon. 


bearded said:


> ... Ebbene anche 'quanto' (in funzione aggettivale o avverbiale) si comporta come la congiunzione 'come' ... Secondo me è dunque una questione di orecchio - per analogia con l'uso delle preposizioni.


Ho capito e sono d'accordo. Solo per spiegarmi meglio: la frase "Mario ha _tanti libri_ quanti/quanto _me_", spontaneamente mi sembra come se paragonassimo _la quantità dei libri di Mario_ con _me _(e non con _la quantità dei miei libri_). Per di più, non si può dire "Mario ha _tanti libri_ quanti (ne) ho _me_". E' questo perché la detta frase mi sembra illogica, oltre che malsonante.   





dragonseven said:


> ... Se affermo di avere tante dita alle mani quante ai piedi, non paragono me con i piedi, bensí il numero delle dita delle mani a quello dei piedi ...


Sì, ma non è la stessa cosa. Non diciamo "Ho _tante dita_ alle mani _quante me_" e neache "Ho _tante dita_ alle mani _quanti piedi_", ma ""Ho _tante dita_ _alle _mani _quante ai piedi" . 
_
Per quanto riguarda la frase "Mario ha tanti libri quanti io", essa si potrebbe (in teoria) interpretare come "Mario ha tanti libri quanti ho io", quindi si tratterebbe di una soppressione del verbo _avere_ per non ripeterlo. Lo so che in italiano non si dice _come io_, _quanto io_, ecc., con la mia domanda volevo solo ottenere una chiara ed univoca risposta sulla possibilità (teorica, colloquiale, ecc.) di un tale costrutto in italiano. Le vostre risposte sono chiarissime (soprattutto quella categorica di Dragon  ...).  Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis.


francisgranada said:


> Ciao Bearded, Olasz e Dragon.
> Ho capito e sono d'accordo. Solo per spiegarmi meglio: la frase "Mario ha _tanti libri_ quanti/***quanto _me_", spontaneamente mi sembra come se paragonassimo _la quantità dei libri di Mario_ con _me _(e non con _la quantità dei miei libri_).


 Ma perché? Logicamente, l'aggettivo indefinito "tanti" determina senza dubbio il sostantivo "libri". Nelle relazioni comparative d'uguaglianza _tanto... quanto, cosí... come _ecc. il secondo termine di paragone determina comunque lo stesso oggetto implicito o esplicito, non può determinare pel contrasto il soggetto, o meglio, il possessore.
Altri esempi: «Il mio gruppo ha tanti partecipanti quanti il suo.», «Ho tanti bambini quante bambine.» (paragonando con altra persona: «Ho tanti bambini quante tu bambine.», non «*te»), «_?_Ho tante figlie quanti figli.» (questa potrebbe risultare ambigua), «Ha vinto [tanto] quanto me.» (trofei, gare, soldi ecc.: qui è avverbiale, l'importanza nel messaggio è sull'aver vinto, non sul che cosa).
Facendo questa serie di esempi, spero tutti corretti, mi rendo conto che l'argomento non è poi cosí semplice come pensavo...


> Per di più, non si può dire "Mario ha _tanti libri_ quanti (ne) ho _me_". E' questo *il *perché la detta frase mi sembra illogica, oltre che malsonante.


 Non si può dire perché è una costruzione diversa; in codesta frase il soggetto di "(ne) ho" è «io» e, come tale, va rappresentato nella nostra lingua con il relativo pronome personale soggetto (diretto, non obliquo  ). 





> Sì, ma non è la stessa cosa. Non diciamo "Ho _tante dita_ alle mani _quante me_"


 Invece è la stessa identica cosa. Non diciamo codesta frase poiché non avrebbe alcun senso, cioè non posso paragonare la quantità delle *mie *dita, o qualsiasi altra cosa, a quelle di *me stesso*. Tuttavia, diciamo «Ho tante dita alle mani quante te/lui/lei/voi/loro... », nulla di sbagliato in ciò. 





> e nea*n*che "Ho _tante dita_ alle mani _quanti piedi_", ma ""Ho _tante dita_ _alle _mani _quante ai__ piedi"._


 No! È ovvio che "tante" quantifica indefinitamente il numero delle "dita", tuttavia non v'è «quante», bensí "quanti" e il secondo termine di paragone non concorda piú nel genere col primo oggetto. Risultato: l'oggetto è cambiato e quindi, a rigor di logica, il soggetto avrà soltanto due dita alle mani se due sono i piedi, di piú è impossibile o, perlomeno, altamente improbabile. 
Tu sottolinei l'aggettivo e la preposizione articolata. Perché? Non v'è alcuna correlazione tra le due cose. In codesta frase è sottinteso solo ed esclusivamente l'oggetto per evitare di ripeterlo creando, qui sí, cacofonia: "Ho tante dita alle mani quante *dita* ai piedi.".


> Per quanto riguarda la frase "Mario ha tanti libri quanti io", essa si potrebbe (in teoria) interpretare come "Mario ha tanti libri quanti ho io", quindi si tratterebbe di una soppressione del verbo _avere_ per non ripeterlo. Lo so che in italiano non si dice _come io_, _quanto io_, ecc., con la mia domanda volevo solo ottenere una chiara ed univoca risposta sulla possibilità (teorica, colloquiale, ecc.) di un tale costrutto in italiano. Le vostre risposte sono chiarissime (soprattutto quella categorica di Dragon  ...).  Grazie.


Prego! 
A questo proposito posso riportare un estratto dallo stesso collegamento alla Treccani fornito da Marco.cur al #16:
"Sia con il comparativo di maggioranza che di minoranza [...] il pronome è obbligatoriamente in forma obliqua, similmente a quanto capita con il comparativo di uguaglianza: _Mario è tanto forte quanto te_ / *_tu_.".


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Ma certo! Non l'ho specificato perché a me appare (cosí) [tanto] chiaro come [quanto] il Sole.



Caro Dragonseven,  non bisogna mai dare per scontata (scontato!?) nessuna cosa.  Tutti dobbiamo imparare qualche cosa e grazie per il tuo prezioso contributo in questa discussione.



dragonseven said:


> Sono assolutamente in disaccordo con questa affermazione



Ce ne faremo una ragione. A me non sembra tuttavia una costruzione diffusa nell'italiano contemporaneo. Personalmente,  non mi capita né di sentirla, né di leggerla, e il fatto che anche altri utenti la percepissero come non molto consueta, avvalora quanto testé asserito. Sono tuttavia disposto ad ammettere la mia ignoranza e a riconoscere che le mie precedenti affermazioni fossero troppo categoriche.
Di certo, dovrò ripetere più volte la frase "Luigi ha tanti libri quanti te" affinché riesca a farci l'orecchio: _mea culpa_!!


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ergo: sono ... due frasi diverse.


Oh, adesso è chiaro anche a me, grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Olaszinhok said:


> Caro Dragonseven, non bisogna mai dare per scontata (scontato!?) nessuna cosa.


Preferisco "scontato" perché anticipa l'oggetto. 


> Tutti dobbiamo imparare qualche cosa e grazie per il tuo prezioso contributo in questa discussione.


Prego! 


> Ce ne faremo una ragione.


 È una tua considerazione personale, plurale maiestatico, oppure parli per conto di altri?


> A me non sembra tuttavia una costruzione diffusa nell'italiano contemporaneo. Personalmente, non mi capita né di sentirla, né di leggerla, e il fatto che anche altri utenti la percepis*cano* come non molto consueta, avvalora quanto testé asserito. Sono tuttavia disposto ad ammettere la mia ignoranza e a riconoscere che le mie precedenti affermazioni fossero troppo categoriche.
> Di certo, dovrò ripetere più volte la frase "Luigi ha tanti libri quanti te" affinché riesca a farci l'orecchio: _mea culpa_!!


 Ma non ti devi crucciare per questo, si tratta soltanto di una forma corretta e poco conosciuta come tale. Per me, è per questo che in altri ambienti è poco adoperata. Tuttavia, questa mia considerazione è basata solo sulle considerazioni sin qui fatte, non in linea generale. 


bearded said:


> Oh, adesso è chiaro anche a me, grazie.


 Prego! Sono entusiasta del fatto di aver chiarito ciò che per te non lo era o che per chiunque altro potesse non esserlo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Sono entusiasta del fatto di aver chiarito ciò che per te non lo era o che per chiunque altro potesse non esserlo


Quella che è chiara a me è la differenza fra le frasi "Sono tanto alto quanto mio fratello" e "Ho tante scarpe  quante mio fratello". Nella prima "quanto" è un avverbio  che introduce il complemento di paragone "quanto mio fratello". Nella seconda "quante" è un pronome (vale "quante scarpe") e quindi "quante te" non può essere considerato un complemento di paragone. Si tratta infatti di una subordinata comparativa con ellissi del verbo (quante [ne ha] mio fratello) in cui "mio fratello" è il soggetto e "quante" il complemento oggetto. Riguardo all'uso con i pronomi personali, il fatto che "ho tante scarpe quante lui" suoni meglio di "ho tante scarpe quante te" dipende secondo me dal fatto che "lui" è usato anche come soggetto, per cui il passaggio da "tante quante ne ha lui" a "tante quante lui" suona naturale. Lo stesso non accade per "ho tante scarpe quante ne hai tu", per cui si dovrebbe passare a "tante quante te", il che crea un corto circuito pscico-grammaticale che ci spinge a rinunciare a questa opzione (tranne alcune menti grammaticali superiori ).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pietruzzo.


Pietruzzo said:


> Quella che è chiara a me è la differenza fra le frasi "Sono tanto alto quanto mio fratello" e "Ho tante scarpe  quante mio fratello". Nella prima "quanto" è un avverbio  che introduce il complemento di paragone "quanto mio fratello". Nella seconda "quante" è un pronome (vale "quante scarpe") e quindi "quante te" non può essere considerato un complemento di paragone ...


Ho la sensazione che praticamente (anche se in altre parole) tu dici la stessa (o simile) cosa che sto cercando di esprimere anch'io partendo dal mio post #19.

(Nonostante ciò, spontaneamente non vedo nessun "problema" per quanto riguarda l'esempio di Dragon "Ho tante dita alle mani quante te (=*hai* tu)" ...  )


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Quella che è chiara a me è la differenza fra le frasi "Sono tanto alto quanto mio fratello" e "Ho tante scarpe quante mio fratello". Nella prima "quanto" è un avverbio  che introduce il complemento di paragone "quanto mio fratello". Nella seconda "quante" è un pronome (vale "quante scarpe") e quindi "quante te" non può essere considerato un complemento di paragone.


  Come fa ad essere un pronome?
A mio avviso, il comparativo può essere di qualità se si riferisce ad un avverbio o aggettivo, di quantità se si riferisce ad un nome, o d'azione se si riferisce ad un verbo. Esso è costituito da un avverbio in funzione di congiunzione correlativa poiché correla l'elemento subordinato, il secondo termine di paragone, all'elemento sovraordinato, il primo termine di paragone. Quando la comparativa di grado si riferisce ad un nome o ad un verbo si può usare solo _tanto... quanto_ e nel primo caso gli avverbi si comportano come gli aggettivi.
Quindi, nella seconda frase, "ho tante scarpe quante mio fratello", _tante _è aggettivo quantitativo di "scarpe" e _*quante*_ è "una congiunzione subordinante, che introduce una subordinata e che annuncia ana- o cataforicamente la relazione semantica che vige tra le due proposizioni" (correlative, strutture  in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"), ossia il comparativo d'uguaglianza di quantità («lo stesso numero di», «in numero uguale a»).


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Quindi, nella seconda frase, "ho tante scarpe quante mio fratello", _tante _è aggettivo quantitativo di "scarpe" e _*quante*_ è "una congiunzione subordinante,


A me risulta che le congiunzioni siano invariabili mentre "quante" è chiaramente declinato al plurale. Per il resto ho già detto come la penso e quello confermo.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> _*quante*_ è "una congiunzione subordinante...


Caro dragon, in pieno spirito di amicizia mi spiace doverti dire che purtroppo stavolta non ti seguo e che sono invece pienamente d'accordo con Pietruzzo (#29 e 32).


----------



## Francesco94

Questo articolo spiega le diverse costruzioni di un comparativo di uguaglianza -- comparativo di uguaglianza.
Onestamente, non userei mai la costruzione "Ho tante scarpe quante mio fratello". È un'espressione ellittica (omissione del predicato, teoricamente superfluo dato che è sottinteso e già visibile nel primo termine di paragone). Aggiungerei in ogni caso il predicato dopo il secondo termine di paragone ([...]ne ha mio fratello).
Se invece la comparazione fosse tra due nomi e non tra un oggetto e il possessore di un altro oggetto implicito allora questa costruzione risulterebbe a mio parere corretta - _Ho tanti cappelli quanti guanti_.

Accantonando questa mia opinabile affermazione (già confutata dal Treccani nell'intervento #16), mi azzarderei a dire che nel caso di un paragone fra due nomi, _tanto_ e _quanto _si comportano indubbiamente come aggettivi indefiniti di tipo quantitativo. Se invece, come nel caso in questione, il secondo termine di paragone _quanto_ si riferisce implicitamente allo stesso nome descritto precedentemente, dato il caso, sarà certamente un pronome indefinito, il quale indica - in maniera imprecisata - una quantità.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!

Forse non mi sono spiegato sufficientemente bene. Certo che leggendo solo quanto hai citato dal mio messaggio non posso certo biasimarti (avrei dovuto scrivere che "_*quante *_è un avverbio che ha valore di congiunzione subordinante e si comporta come aggettivo"). Quindi cercherò di chiarire ciò che ho scritto in maniera molto breve.
Nella sintassi il periodo comparativo, ossia quando il secondo termine di paragone non introduce il complemento partitivo, ha una frase reggente e una dipendente.
Quando la subordinata comparativa ha come secondo termine di paragone un sintagma nominale, il termine che la introduce (_quanto_) non è piú un avverbio, bensí una congiunzione subordinante che si comporta come un aggettivo. Questo termine nell'analisi grammaticale viene definito come aggettivo [di grado] comparativo.
Ciò che ho chiesto è come può essere un pronome in quella proposizione, dato che la funzione di pronome è svolta dal _ne_ («di queste») sottinteso in «quante [ne ha] mio fratello» (forse mi volete far credere che ha un doppio valore: e di aggettivo e di pronome relativo?).
Quest'ultima proposizione tra virgolette sergenti non è una proposizione indipendente, bensí dipendente da un'altra esplicita o implicita che ha come introduttore del primo termine di paragone (anch'esso un sintagma nominale: "scarpe") il termine _tante_. Anche questo è sempre un aggettivo [di grado] comparativo nel presente caso, ma sarebbe [di grado] positivo se non facesse parte di un periodo comparativo.

"Nelle comparazioni di uguaglianza vertenti su un sintagma nominale, il secondo termine di paragone è introdotto da _quanto_ e il primo termine da _tanto_. In tali casi _quanto _è aggettivo, e concorda sempre in genere e numero con il sintagma nominale del primo termine (Belletti 1991: 835):

(13)ho letto tanti libri quanti ne hai letti tu

L'introduttore _quanto _concorda con l'antecedente anche nelle comparative di uguaglianza con ellissi del verbo:
(14) il professore ha fatto tante domande a Mario quante (ne ha fatte) a Luigi"

Poi è scritto che il valore cambia in avverbiale, e sono pertanto indeclinabili, quando le comparazioni vertono su sintagmi preposizionali o verbali:

"(15) ho mangiato quanto te", secondo termine di paragone in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


Francesco94 said:


> _[T]anto_ e _quanto _si comportano indubbiamente come aggettivi indefiniti di tipo quantitativo. Se invece, come nel caso in questione, il secondo termine di paragone _quanto_ si riferisce implicitamente allo stesso nome descritto precedentemente, dato il caso, sarà certamente un pronome indefinito, il quale indica - in maniera imprecisata - una quantità.


  Questo proprio non lo capisco: come si fa a dire che _quanto_ è «indefinito» e «imprecisato» quando chiaramente identifica una quantità già specificata?

Ma forse è colpa mia, forse non dovrei leggere [e scrivere] e farmi domande in questi orari...

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## bearded

Ciao, dragon!
Sono parzialmente d'accordo con quanto hai scritto:



dragonseven said:


> "Nelle comparazioni di uguaglianza vertenti su un sintagma nominale, il secondo termine di paragone è introdotto da _quanto_ e il primo termine da _tanto_. In tali casi _quanto _è aggettivo, e concorda sempre in genere e numero....


 D'accordo!



dragonseven said:


> L'introduttore _quanto _concorda con l'antecedente anche nelle comparative di uguaglianza con ellissi del verbo:
> (14) il professore ha fatto tante domande a Mario quante (ne ha fatte) a Luigi"


D'accordo!



dragonseven said:


> Poi è scritto che il valore cambia in avverbiale, e sono pertanto indeclinabili, quando le comparazioni vertono su sintagmi preposizionali o verbali:


D'accordo!



dragonseven said:


> Ciò che ho chiesto è come può essere un pronome in quella proposizione, dato che la funzione di pronome è svolta dal _ne_ («di queste») sottinteso in «quante [ne ha] mio fratello» (forse mi volete far credere che ha un doppio valore: e di aggettivo e di pronome relativo?).


Ecco, qui non sono d'accordo:
Secondo me, nel secondo membro della comparazione (frase subordinata _quante ne ha tuo fratello_), ''quante'' e ''ne'' hanno due funzioni diverse, ovvero rappresentano due complementi diversi: ''quante'' è l'oggetto di 'ha', cioè è un complemento oggetto/accusativo, mentre ''ne'' è un complemento partitivo (= di esse, genitivo partitivo). Entrambi sono pronomi - nei rispettivi complementi - ,in quanto ''tengono il posto del nome'', o lo sostituiscono (proprio secondo la definizione grammaticale di pronome). 
Del ''ne'' partitivo si può anche fare a meno in certe formulazioni similari, ad es. _Ti do tante scarpe quante desideri: _il pronome oggetto è solo quante, il partitivo 'ne' è facoltativo/sottaciuto/sottinteso...
Circa la natura del pronome declinabile 'quanto' in queste frasi (cioè se sia indefinito o meno, oltreché (cor)relativo), non ho la certezza, ma tendo a pensare che sia proprio indefinito. Tu dici ''una quantità già specificata'', ma appunto secondo me la quantità non è specificata. Non si dice 10 oppure 100 scarpe, bensì tante (agg. indefinito nell'espressione 'tante scarpe')..quante (probabilmente pronome indefinito).


----------

